# Frog ????



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Wonder if someone might know what frog would be red/orange. Mother-in law found a reddish orange frog climbing up her window. I have not seen the frog, she said it has no other markings other than black eyes. Thanks


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

it could be a tree frog they are able to change their color to match their surroundings


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I believe the only frog in MI able to climb a window is a tree frog.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I figured it to be a tree frog. I have seen them grey, green and brown, but I have never seen a orange frog. I,ll see if I can get a pic.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

The only true tree frog native to MI is the gray treefrog. It has several color variations that are mostly gray/greenish but it does have orange on the inside of it's rear legs. I don't believe there are any orange frogs here but there's some that are a brownish shade that may appear to be orange. Possibly a spring peeper, wood frog or the like.


----------

